# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Chinese Professor

## sharpsteve2003

Citizens Against Government Waste
This new ad is part of an ongoing communications program in CAGW's decades-long fight against wasteful government spending, increased taxes, out-of-control deficit spending, and a crippling national debt that threatens the future and survival of our country.
YouTube - Chinese Professor

Also check out this re-make video response to the ad.
RE: Chinese Professor 
YouTube - RE: Chinese Professor

----------


## sharpsteve2003

bump

----------


## shooter_tx

I don't mind speaking out against wasteful spending (in fact, I encourage it!).  It's the xenophobic undertone (or it it an overtone?!?) that rubs me the wrong way.

"ZOMG, the dirty furriners!"

Don't see anything on this from Reason or Cato yet.  I hope someone can get to it today... preferably someone with an econ-background, such as EconLog, Marginal Revolution, etc.

----------


## Theocrat

神有辦法懲治國家誰把遠離他。他經常會通過讓其他國家，不尊敬他帶上他的人被擄掠。他這樣做是為了以色列，  他可以做到這一點美國。我們的問題是不經濟的性質。他們是精神，而且越快越好，我們意識到，我們越早能夠實  現復甦。否則，中國可能是我們的捕手，在上帝的普羅維登斯和懲罰。

----------


## shenlu54

> 神有辦法懲治國家誰把遠離他。他經常會通過讓其他國家，不尊敬他帶上他的人被擄掠。他這樣做是為了以色列，  他可以做到這一點美國。我們的問題是不經濟的性質。他們是精神，而且越快越好，我們意識到，我們越早能夠實  現復甦。否則，中國可能是我們的捕手，在上帝的普羅維登斯和懲罰。


I can't understand what you are saying..

----------


## libertybrewcity

i almost like the second one better! both amazing though

----------


## WorldonaString

Thanks google translate!   I believe Theocrat said something along the lines of..."God has a way to punish countries who put away from him. He often passed to other countries, do not respect him to bring his people into captivity. He did this to Israel, he can do this America. Our problem is not economic in nature. They are spirit, and the sooner the better, we realize that the sooner we can achieve recovery. Otherwise, China may be our catcher, in God's Providence and punishment."

----------


## Madly_Sane

wasnt there a meeting with O'Donnel and 4 or 5 senators who made a plan on how to fix all this(in their opinion/theories)? I watched it the other day...

----------


## Madly_Sane

umm... translation?

nvm

----------


## shooter_tx

> I don't mind speaking out against wasteful spending (in fact, I encourage it!).  It's the xenophobic undertone (or it it an overtone?!?) that rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> "ZOMG, the dirty furriners!"
> 
> Don't see anything on this from Reason or Cato yet.  I hope someone can get to it today... preferably someone with an econ-background, such as EconLog, Marginal Revolution, etc.


I scoured my econ-related blogroll last night, and CoordinationProblem was the only one who had picked up on the ad's flaws thus far:

Ad Against Deficit Spending

There is one mention in the last paragraph, but the comments really start to nail it.

----------


## Endgame

> 神有辦法懲治國家誰把遠離他。他經常會通過讓其他國家，不尊敬他帶上他的人被擄掠。他這樣做是為了以色列，  他可以做到這一點美國。我們的問題是不經濟的性質。他們是精神，而且越快越好，我們意識到，我們越早能夠實  現復甦。否則，中國可能是我們的捕手，在上帝的普羅維登斯和懲罰。


Hail Satan.

----------

